# ID Please



## khobbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone know what type of peacock these are? Look like maybe Lwanda but I can't get a definite answer anywhere.


----------



## paddyc1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Copadichromis borleyi ??


----------



## khobbs (Feb 15, 2013)

No I have one of them they are blue and red similar to red shoulders this is what I'm thinking they are 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=663


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yup, looks like red top peacocks, nice specimns you've got there, any females or are they for an all male tank.


----------



## khobbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes there are females too. I figured they were lwanda but I have one as well that is more dark purple instead of blue. Perhaps a color variation. These are WC the females are f1


----------



## khobbs (Feb 15, 2013)

If its copadichromis, perhaps its the Copadichromis sp. "Mbenji Blue" like this guy
http://www.cichlids.com/pictures/pic/Co ... omise.html

Seems maybe a little stocky for a peacock no?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

really, I'm not sure. Not even sure what genus. The face doesn't really look like Aulonocara.

These fish are large and older which may make them look odd. They know they are Wild Caught, but they are not sure what they are? That doesn't make much sense. :-?


----------



## khobbs (Feb 15, 2013)

yeah well I think they were his boys before they left and they have had them for years, its the fry I'm after really.


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

look like a hybrid


----------



## khobbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Yea sorry forgot to update this. Turns out he has no clue what it is. I looks like a copadichromis mbenji blue to me but not 100% so probably hybrid. Hes breeding them with peacocks of all kinds.. I was pretty ticked when I took the time to look.. told him he should quit as its the reason certain fish are getting so expensive. I think its ridiculous people do that and don't care.


----------

